# Any Ideas??



## Lareyna (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently refurbishing an old piece of furniture for the bedroom. In order to keep with my theme, I would like to somehow incorporate peacock feathers on it . . . I'm not sure if they will hold up to a coat of varnish or sealer, or if I should use some sort of spray adhesive . . . Any ideas???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

What exactly are you trying to do? More details and possibly pictures would help.

DM


----------



## Renate (Jan 27, 2011)

You want to attach _real_ feathers to wood? Couldn't you use a peacock feather motif that's painted on, rather than gluing actual feathers on? I don't think a spray glue will hold it, or at least not for very long. And there would likely be air pockets around the main quill after you varnish. Are you thinking of something like this going on the top, or sides of the piece? And what kind of furniture is it? 

DM is right, more details are needed.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Lareyna without knowing exactly what the piece is this may or may not work but here's my idea. Using a Dremel tool and a bit of creativity add the peacock feathers as accent engravings. After figuring out where you want the accent to go you could place masking tape over the area draw the feather on to it an then Dremel out the pattern. After the transfer go back over it adding some varying levels of depth then some stain and I think you could come up with something really nice. Post a picture of the furniture and I'm sure you'll get even more creative solutions.
Cheers,
ChrisFixit.

added a picture (bad drawing I know) of some feathers engraved around drawer pulls. Just a thought :whistling2:


----------

